# Which tool for cutting drywall



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

do you prefer osillating multi tool or the rotary drill type of cutter? I am getting ready to purchase one tool. TIA


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Knife or new drywall saw. Anything powered makes too much dust. Sawzall if dust isnt a concern.

My.02


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I use a jab saw, if it's Bigger area and dust isn't a concern I use a sawzall and hammer saw.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a little 12V Milwaukie hacksall with those 2 3/8" drywall blades. It cuts holes pretty slick without too much mess.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I settled on a rotozip before discovering the Rockwell versacut. Plaster is sooooo easy to cut fast and square with the Rockwell. I can get an 8 by 5 open in under a minute. Mind you, it's a sandstorm in there.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Ha, I have all of the above - oscillating tool, a Dremel roto tool, a Dremel Saw-Max, and two of those Sheetrock hand saws. Just depends on the situation as to which one I use.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hammer to open up then a job-max to clean the edges up.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Here you go..


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

When I was brand new I dusted an entire apartment when cutting open drywall with sawzall.

I then spent the entire day cleaning that apartment. Every surface was dusted. Lesson learned.

I only cut by hand now, no power tools.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

For keeping things clean, sawzall and a 1.5gal mini shop vac simultaneously. If you have difficulty manually utilizing both at the same time, duct tape the hose to the end of the saw.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

If it's short notice I'll put up blue Painters tape first-then duct tape the plastic to the painters tape. Otherwise I use those zipwalls. I keep all my tape on a short loop of chain hung up on the door so I know what I'm almost out of. Foil, electric, duct, packing and blue.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

For Drywall....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

For Plaster....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> For Plaster....


Estwing, best dang hammer out there.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Speaking of the osolating tools...has anyone used the tile blades that you can get for them?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Estwing, best dang hammer out there.


That Klein Jab Saw is no slouch either...

I'll cut 4-6' per stroke with it...


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Milwaukee brand jab saw. When needed, my Milwaukee brand fastback II razor knife. 

Lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Milwaukee razor knife is major p.o.s.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've had mine forever


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Cajunhiker said:


> Ha, I have all of the above - oscillating tool, a Dremel roto tool, a Dremel Saw-Max, and two of those Sheetrock hand saws. Just depends on the situation as to which one I use.


Same here with the adapter attach it to the vacuum to prevent dust all over. Also use Milwaukee blade for drywall access https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/cutting/48-00-1640
Got it at Ferguson.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Gunnar said:


> Speaking of the osolating tools...has anyone used the tile blades that you can get for them?


Yep cut good (carbide encrusted), hard to keep straight in some cases. And yes they blast dust.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just found these little guys.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

If I don't feel like going to the truck for sawzall and shopvac I have an "mxz" which is a sawzall blade holder, that and a wood blade are basically a drywall saw. If I want a nicer edge I will use 14tpi metal blade or precut the card face with a razorknife.


----------

